# can am xmr 1000



## skidly one (Jul 8, 2014)

I currently ride a can am xt 500 but I wanna give it to the old lady and upgrade to the xmr 1000 (go big or go home right) however I don't know anybody that actually has one and when ive looked into them online the reviews have either been absolute horror stories or very positive and I need some more specific info on the pros and cons from people that have ridden this bike


----------



## That White Kid (Oct 12, 2013)

If I where you I would get a 2015 that doesn't have the air ride that is usually the reason people don't like there xmr the 2015 comes with the fox podium


----------



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

ive only seen on here from members that have them,,, that the air ride systems on them are problamatic. thats the only negative i have heard.well that and the price. if can am did away with those on the new bikes, than i dont see any real negatives. those bikes are badass. if it is in fact a new bike your concidering. and if not, i know the guys on here that have them have been able to bypass or correct the problems with the air system. lots of guys on here know those bikes inside and out, and hopefully someone will chime in.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

The G2's have had far more ACS issues than the G1's did. On the G1's most problems have been moisture related & simply flushing the system when doing routine maintenance solves it. 

On the G2's it seems many don't work properly right off the showroom floor. Several people have taken the entire system off, went to regular shocks & had their ecu re-flashed to eliminate it turning the light on.


----------

